# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aqua da costa alentejana

## Carlos Serrano Silva

Após alguns meses a imaginar o meu novo aqua, lá arranjei tempo para montar mais um salgado (o terceiro). :Coradoeolhos: 
Aproveitei um aquário Eheim, 100 x 35 x 35 e adaptei-o para salgado.

Não tem sump e, por enquanto, também não tem escumador.
Para filtragem aproveitei um Eheim Ecco 500 e acrescentei uma coluna Juwel com bomba de 400 l/h.
Coloquei ainda uma Wave maker de 3000 l/h.
Na iluminação mantive a calha T8 com uma Day light de 6 000 k e uma azul.
Coloquei ainda uma entrada de ar reforçada para arrefecimento (O Alentejo é quente)
Vamos ver no que dá.

Para já só tem vivos, e não só, da costa Alentejana:
Água
Areia
Rocha
Macro algas
Camarões
Caranguejos
Anémonas (várias espécies)
Eremitas
Caracóis
Alguns peixes, gobios, poucos 
Percebes
Cracas (muitas - as rochas estavam cobertas)
Mexilhões

Aqui vão algumas fotos

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Adorei o layout, e essa rocha coberta de cracas é um espetáculo...as anémonas tb são mt bonitas. É um aquário com potencial, agora falta o escumador.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

o aquario esta bom mas nao te quero desanimar mas e pura realidade sem um arrefecedor nao vais longe com um biotopo da nossa costa , pois as temperaturas rondam os 13 a 18 graus .

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Nuno sem dúvida, já me tinha esquecido disso...no alentejo sem refrigerador deve ser difícil eh eh

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Tenho alguma esperança de que a temperatura não seja problema.
Alguns dos vivos que agora estão no aqua já estiveram num de água quente, a 27º, durante meses, nomeadamente anémonas, peixes, camarões, carangueijos, caracóis e  eremitas.

Já me esquecia, para além dos gobios, tenho dois peixes (que não sei o nome), cuja principal característica consiste em colarem-se a tudo quando se sentem ameaçados. Têm uma boca estilo focinho de raposa e são chatos. Ainda têm pequenos "cornos" em cima dos olhos.

Quanto ao escumador, está para breve.

Obrigado pelos comentários.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Os pequenos peixes podem ser Lepadogasters

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Bom dia Filipe Pacheco:
Realmente parecem ser Lepadogasters.
Na pesquisa que fiz assemelham-se muito.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Alguns dos vivos que agora estão no aqua já estiveram num de água quente, a 27º, durante meses, nomeadamente anémonas, peixes, camarões, carangueijos, caracóis e  eremitas.


Boas!

O problema será mesmo esse...alguns meses...se quiseres que durem mais tempo terás de baixar a temperatura.....

Pois toda a micro fauna não estará adaptada a essas temperaturas....e se queres um aquario da nossa costa as temperaturas devem rondar os 18ºC, e não os 27 de um reef!
cumps

----------


## NunoAlexandre

correcto o que o pedro disse , eu ja tive aquarios da nossa costa e so com refigeradores e qe teras susseso de resto esquece

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Lá vou ter de investir!!!!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Realmente aí no alentejo, um aquário sem refrigerador e com as temperaturas que se fazem sentir no verão quase que deve dar para cozer os peixes. Acho que a melhor opção seria tentar ver algum refrigerador em segunda mão ou algo assim porque não os novos acho muito caros. Aqui felizmente as ventoinhas chegam bem para manter a água a 24º no verão.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Mais um aquário da nossa costa com grande potencial!  :Palmas: 

Mas sou mais um a afirmar que *felizmente*  :SbSourire2: , sem chiller não te safas... :Admirado: 

Muito bom!

PS- Alguém ajude o Carlos a colocar as fotos de forma mais acessível...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Por enquanto as temperaturas não chateiam muito mas os dias de 40º ainda não chegaram...
Até lá vou mesmo ter de montar um chiller.




> Acho que a melhor opção seria tentar ver algum refrigerador em segunda mão


Alguém tem ou sabe onde?

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 
Antes de mais parabéns pele aquário parece estar óptimo, é sempre bom saber que há mais um aquário da nossa costa pois tem muito potencial.
Eu também tenho um já lá vai uns meses e tenho refrigerador o que te posso dizer uma vez mais que é essencial, pois com o aumento da temperatura nestes últimos dias já tive a agua nos 18 graus  não é grande coisa mas a temperatura média é de 16 no verão não sei não.
Em relação ao meu posso dizer que nunca tive qualquer tipo de aquário para mim é tudo novidade problemas alguns em especial com os parâmetros da agua ora esta bom ou não ate hoje ainda não atinei muito bem, o PH e a Salinidade muito bom, agora o resto já não posso dizer o mesmo para não falar do facto das algas,  a culpa é dos cavacos que se fartam de crescer come os caracóis todos e depois alguinhas muitas, mais caracóis e mais ermitãs e adeus algas é assim que tenho feito.
Voltando as valores passa-se o mesmo contigo ou este tudo bem?
Ate a data não houve mortes devido a estes e ate já me disseram se não esta nada doente e esta tudo a crescer e bem deixa estar vai controlando uuummmmm para mim tudo bem era os valores estarem bem ? 
Agora ando a averiguar as funcionalidades de um refugio de algas na sump ainda anda em estudo mas pelo que pesquisei é um dos melhores filtros para controlar os valores do aquário.
Em relação aos peixe podem confirmar o que disseram as cores é que são várias desde amarelo a verde, vermelho escuro.
Desculpem lá o desabafo mas as duvidas continuam a ser muitas, mas nada que a experiencia não nos ensine com o tempo.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite Paulo:

O meu aqua ainda é muito recente para confirmar os parâmetros.
Montei-o num dia e trouxe tudo da costa: água, rochas, areia, macro algas...Portanto, os parâmetros iniciais eram os que existiam no mar.
Até hoje ainda não me apareceram algas e está tudo vivo.
Não tenho sump, mas em contrapartida tenho dois filtros. As macro algas estão o aqua e aí fazem o seu trabalho.
Pretendo fazer TPAs de 20% todas as semanas e já tenho um mini escumador a funcionar enquanto não chega o definitivo (já encomendado mas que só deve chegar daqui por 20 dias).
Também encomendei mais uma wave maker. Tenho uma de 3 000 l/h mas parece-me pouco.
Quanto à iluminação, também é para melhorar.
Adquiri uma calha LED que, segundo o site, é equivalente a uma HQI de 250W mas foi para o Reef... Qualquer dia encomendo outra para este.
Ainda não tenho muitos peixes...só 4 cabozes e dois Lepadogasters.
Como sou também pescador e pretendo fazer a madrugada de Sexta na costa, espero pela baixa mar, às 10h, e vou tentar capturar alguns exemplares.
Desde há um ano este é o terceiro aquário aqui em casa.
Tenho um Reef e um fish only e só nos primeiros meses é que me aconteceram algumas desgraças....Mas para melhorar há sempre oportunidades!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Realmente ainda é muito cedo para crescer algas. Agora umas perguntas:
O que colocas nos filtros?
Que peixes e outros animais pensas colocar?
e Que calha de iluminação será colocada? é que não  é preciso muita luz, eu tenho 4 t5 54w e chegam bem. O meu aqua tem 55 cm de profundidade.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Bom dia Filipe:
Não sei muito bem que peixes irei colocar até porque não conheço muitos da nossa costa (tirando os robalos, as bailas e as anchovas  :yb624: ).
Talvez uns peixe rei e canários do mar ou outros que consiga capturar.
Os filtros têm carvão activado e resina que penso mudar mensalmente.
A iluminação acho-a fraca: 1 T8 de 30W Day Ligth de 6 000k e uma T8 de 30 W azul, assim como a circulação.
Entretanto mandei vir de Hong Kong uma calha LED, equivalente a uma HQI de 250W mas optei por colocá-la noutro aqua (reef). Vou mandar vir outra calha, mais adequada, ou mudar as T5 que tenho no reef.
Entretanto estou à espera de mais material, já encomendado também em Hong Kong...espero que a alfândega não me taxe  :yb663:  .

Isto é como tudo, começamos com poucas ambições mas depressa partimos para voos mais altos. A Sump virá mais dia menos dia...é inevitável, assim como o chiller  :SbRiche: .

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas Carlos, nos filtros eu coloco carvão activado e lã de vidro, acho que isso basta, embora agora tenha o filtro desligado. As duas T8 de iluminação realmente é pouco, mas também essa calha de led ainda bem que mudaste porque ia por os peixes morenos :Coradoeolhos: ...duas ou três t5 são suficientes, talvez duas de 20.000 k e outra de 10.000. Digo isto porque gosto do tom azulado do aqua.
Em relação aos peixes posso te dizer vários, mas robalos, sargos, seifias, são peixes que comem de tudo um pouco (incluindo outros animais) e não acho muito bonitos. Eu opto pelos Coris julis e outros bodiões pequenos, bem como pelos blénios e góbios, além dos lepadogasters; são os mais pequenos, coloridos e apesar de um pouco agressivos, são sempre os melhores para se manter em aqua. Atenção que camarões das poças, e outros caranguejos pequenos já eram...bem como os vermes tubo.
O canário do mar, penso que é o Anthias anthias né...se der para arranjar é bom porque são lindos, mas atenção que são peixes carnívoros que gostam de grupo e de espaço para nadar.
Ve também as marinhas Syngnathus sp.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Na minha última incursão à pesca, aproveitei a baixa mar e lá fui de balde e gorro tentar apanhar uns peixitos para o aqua..
Era de noite e não via muito bem o que apanhava...
Resumindo, apanhei uns blénios e uns góbios, umas tainhas pequenas (2 cm) e uns sargos pequenos (1,5 cm). Quando crescerem voltam para o mesmo sítio.
Quanto às marinhas Syngnathus sp não creio que vá ter, por uma razão muito simples: as anémonas sulcata são demasiado agressivas e facilmente conseguem capturar estes animais. 
Vou mesmo ter de tirar um dia para me dedicar à pesquisa na ria formosa.
Gostava ainda de arranjar cenouras do mar e algum coral.
Vou devagar.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite a todos:
Já era hora de actualizar este tópico.
Passou o Verão e consegui manter tudo vivo do aqua da costa.
Sem chiller não foi fácil mas consegui.
Entretanto a população de vivos foi aumentando e outra substituída.
Vivos Actuais:
- Lisa Aurata
- Chromis Chromis
- Coris Julis
- Salária Pavo
- Symphodus Melops
- Alcyonium Palmatum
- Anemonia Sulcata
- Spirographis Spallanzani
- Echinaster Sepositus
- Marthasterias Glacialis
- Lysmata Seticaudata
- Palaemon Serratus
- Eunicella s.p
- Cerianthus
- Actinia equina
Blénios, heremitas, caranguejos...etc...etc...etc


Aqui vão algumas fotos actuais:

07112010365-002.jpg

07112010370-001.jpg

08102010326-001.jpg

07112010364-001.jpg

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ESPECTACULAR , ate que enfim vejo uma coisa bem feita da nossa costa , só falta mesmo umas fotos melhorzitas , mas 5 :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: *****

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Vejo que o aquário vai no bom caminho...continua assim k tá lá
Já agora, alimentar as gorgónias não deve ser fácil...como é que o fazes?
Também já sinto saudades dos aquários da costa eheh, talvez um dia mais a frente volte com eles

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas Filipe:
A Gorgónia ainda é recente no aqua.
Estou a alimentá-la com "neve marinha", assim como as "mão do morto" (Alcyonium Palmatum
). Para além disso estou a incorporar mais iodo na água.
Também estou a introduzir artémia recém nascida dia sim dia não.
A gorgónia é muito bonita. Toda branca e com os pólipos translúcidos.

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Sr. Carlos

Aonde arranjou essa gorgonia e essa mao de morto?
estao mesmo qualquer coisa!
Esta a ficar mt bom o teu sistema parabens!

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas Nuno:
A teoria foi a seguinte:
Se a maior parte dos "vivos" da nossa costa são comuns a outros mares, nomeadamente o Mediterrâneo, então porque não adquirir esses vivos em lojas da especialidade?
Primeiro verifiquei a compatibilidade com os da nossa costa e só encomendei os "vivos" que são comuns às nossas águas.
O site é:  www.pecesdelmediterraneo.com.
Por exemplo, os Chromis Chromis, existem na nossa costa e são conhecidos por "castanholas".
Também os Coris Julis são comuns nas nossas águas e são conhecidos por "Donzelas" ou ainda "Pi.. de Rei". 
As estrelas do mar vermelhas são muito comuns e as gorgónias também.
A "mão do morto" também existe nas nossas águas mas em maiores profundidades. O resto capturei eu próprio em praias da costa alentejana e Algarve.
A encomenda veio via MRW e chegou tudo vivo. Demorou foi cerca de 15 dias a ser expedida por, segundo o site, o mar não ter condições para a recolha dos vivos que faltavam e porque os mesmos só são expedidos depois de um período de quarentena para adaptação à alimentação em cativeiro.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ah então o alcionário e a gorgónia foram comprados...já agora como vieram agarrados, agarrados naturalmente a uma rocha partida ou foi colado a um pedaço de rocha morta?
Se pudesse, até estava interessado em algumas daquelas espécies do mediterrâneo (as que não existem cá)...tipo o Symphodus ocellatus, rostratus e doderleini

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas Filipe:

De facto alguns dos vivos foram comprados, doutra forma não teria possibilidades de os obter já que não pratico mergulho.
As gorgónias e as mão do morto não vieram agarrados a nada.
Estão agora a colar-se. A gorgónia com uma ajuda (super cola 3). 
Informa-te antes de encomendar alguma coisa, pois não sei se para os Açores eles garantem a entrega de vivos.

Abraços

----------


## miguelgomes

boas a tds
shr carlos tive a ler e a ver o seu aquario e desde ja dou lhe os parabens 
eu estou a tentar entrar no mundo dos salgados da costa
é claro q estou a começar num nano de 50 l
vou deixar algumas foto aqui para q me possa ajudar e dar + umas dicas sobre ele se puder pois sou iniciado nesta materia e como ja vi ha opinioes diferentes sobre este hobbie da costa 
abraço
Foto0061.jpg

Foto0060.jpg

Foto0051.jpg

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite:

Há já algum tempo que não venho ao fórum...
Ontem, quando "passeava" à beira mar em Monte Gordo, deparei-me com duas anémonas a rolar na areia...
Como tenho um áqua de água fria, lá trouxe os bicharocos e só depois pesquisei a espécie.
São duas "Alicia Mirabilis", super urticantes.
Pelos vistos são anémonas de hábitos nocturnos e muito "irrequietas".
Pelo que li são também fruto do aquecimento das águas e já começam a aparecer no Algarve.
Para já o que me preocupa é que nas suas deambulações pelo aqua sejam sugadas por alguma bomba de circulação.
Alguém já teve alguma no áqua? Qual é o seu comportamento?

Para além destas anémonas, tenho as sulcata, as actínia equina, as da areia, cerianthus, gorgóneas, poliquetas e diversos camarões, eremitas, estrelas e peixes (coris julis; Chromis Chromis, sargos e tainhas).

Cumprimentos

----------


## João A M Gomes

Boa noite Carlos

Devo começar por dizer-te que não tenho qualquer experiência com A. mirabilis em cativeiro, mas que me recordo muito bem de como são urticantes e da grande envergadura que pode ter um exemplar aparentemente pequeno. 

Observei-as frequentemente em mergulho nos Açores e, se durante o dia parecem compactas e inofensivas, a extensão dos tentáculos à noite é enorme.

Referes o receio de que possam ser aspiradas por uma bomba, eu recearia pela integridade dos outros animais que possuis (com a possível excepção dos C. julis, que se enterram durante a noite). 

Desculpa o tom pessimista ... mas há um aspecto positivo, sempre as vi consideradas como fáceis de manter  :Big Grin: 

Abraço

João

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado João.
De facto estas anémonas atingem tamanhos impressionantes à noite.
Ontem reparei que quando as luzes se desligaram, elas libertaram-se e andaram deambulando pelo áqua...Não ficou nenhuma presa nas bombas e até agora não houve baixas nos vivos...
Mas acho que não as vou manter por muito tempo. Apesar de serem muito bonitas tenho algum receio...não pelos peixes, mas pelas bombas!
A próxima vez que for ao Algarve vão de férias permanentes!!!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Realmente atingem grandes tamanhos e apesar de muito bonitas principalmente de dia...têm uma picadela das piores entre as anémonas da nossa costa. São vulgares nos Açores, mas então na Madeira ui nem se fala...realmente tão-se expandindo bastante. Olha vê esta bela espécie que temos aqui Telmatactis cricoides...ainda não vi nos Açores, não tenho a certeza que haja.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas Filipe:

Realmente a Telmatactis cricoides é muito bonita, mas pelo que li é também conhecida por "anémona Gigante" e os seus tentáculos podem atingir os 30 cm.
Não é endémica dos Açores mas já foi referenciada junto à Ilha de Stª Maria.
É uma espécie do Mediterrâneo e estende-se às Canárias e à Madeira. Não tarda muito aparecerá também no Algarve (se é que já lá não está).
O camarão "lady Escarlata" faz simbiose com ela.

----------


## hernani esteves

:bompost:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Boas Filipe:
> 
> Realmente a Telmatactis cricoides é muito bonita, mas pelo que li é também conhecida por "anémona Gigante" e os seus tentáculos podem atingir os 30 cm.
> Não é endémica dos Açores mas já foi referenciada junto à Ilha de Stª Maria.
> É uma espécie do Mediterrâneo e estende-se às Canárias e à Madeira. Não tarda muito aparecerá também no Algarve (se é que já lá não está).
> O camarão "lady Escarlata" faz simbiose com ela.


Yep, na Madeira é muito vulgar ver entre os 5 e os 20 metros anémonas gigantes com camarões limpadores lysmata grabhami ou então com camarões thor amboinensis...outro crustáceo muito interessante que já tive várias vezes, muito resistente e fácil de manter que aparece muito com elas é o caranguejo aranha Arrow Crabs (Stenorhynchus lanceolatus) | Flickr - Photo Sharing! este album mostra várias espécies espetaculares...já tive várias e muitas são fáceis de manter.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite a todos:

Já vai sendo tempo de actualizar este tópico.
Como a nossa costa, o áqua da costa alentejana também vai mudando.
Uns peixes crescem demasiado e vão a banhos para São Torpes, as anémonas indesejáveis retornam ao mar e por aí fora.
O estado actual do áqua é o que costa neste vídeo.
Nem todos os habitantes se quiseram ver filmados...faltam em cena os cori julis, as estrelas, os ouriços, alguns parablénios, caranguejos, etc...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Esta excelente! Parbens

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Gostei  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Esses peixes azulado cinza (3),não os conheço aqui na zona...de que espécime são ?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite Jorge:
Os escuros são os Chromis Chromis, também conhecidos por castanholas ou castanhetas.
Há muitos no Algarve. Na nossa costa há menos mas também existem em grande número.
Os da Madeira têm um azul mais brilhante no dorso. Estes são quase pretos.
Estes foram de compra e neste momento estou à espera de outras espécies, Dactylopterus volitans (espero que não me voe do aquário),Thalassoma Pavo e Serranus Scriba. Estou também à espera de 3 Alcyonium Palmatum.
Abraços
Carlos Silva

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite Jorge:
> Os escuros são os Chromis Chromis, também conhecidos por castanholas ou castanhetas.
> Há muitos no Algarve. Na nossa costa há menos mas também existem em grande número.
> Os da Madeira têm um azul mais brilhante no dorso. Estes são quase pretos.
> Estes foram de compra e neste momento estou à espera de outras espécies, Dactylopterus volitans (espero que não me voe do aquário),Thalassoma Pavo e Serranus Scriba. Estou também à espera de 3 Alcyonium Palmatum.
> Abraços
> Carlos Silva


 :Olá:  Carlos

Obrigado pela dica.
Deu para ver que eram Chromis e daí a dúvida nestas paragens.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Muitos parabéns!

Um projecto muito interessante  :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite a todos

Está na altura de atualizar este tópico.
Ao longo do ano os habitantes do áqua vão mudando à medida de crescem.
Quando se tornam demasiado grandes, retornam ao velho habitat.

Aqui fica o estado atual do aqua da costa alentejana:

----------


## João Soares

Muito bom este projecto. Parabéns, tudo muito saudável. Se conseguisses arranjar o Acanthurus monrovirae ainda juvenil era interessante e uma excelente aquisição. Pois ha ocorrencias desta espécie desde a costa algarvia até Sesimbra.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom dia 
Caro Carlos Serrano, estive a ler o tópico todo , só me resta dar-lhe os parabéns pois está espectacular, tem sido muito bom manter este sistema ao longos dos ultimos dois anos, dá ânimo a quem como eu quer montar um igual.
vou manter-me atento á evolução
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite a todos:
O maior problema deste aqua reside no facto dos seus habitantes depressa atingem grandes tamanhos.
Hoje mesmo estou a ponderar retirar dois sargos que já têm um tamanho razoável e não deixam em paz os peixe-rei.
E depois há as algas!
A maior parte das algas da nossa costa só duram um certo tempo. Há mesmo algumas que sofrem evoluções no seu aspeto.
Temos de ir atualizando o layout e adequando-o à época do ano.

Estive a pesquisar sobre o Acanthurus monroviae e não encontrei literatura que o referencie na nossa costa.
O site que consultei ( http://www.fishbase.us/summary/Acant...monroviae.html ) localiza-o em águas quentes na costa africana.

Amigo Afonso: Já poderei mesmo trocar  o aqua da costa para o aqua de 400 litros onde mantenho o reef...loucuras!

----------


## João Soares

Fui ao baú descobrir este tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?20612

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Mais um pormenor para partilhar:
Durante as minhas idas à praia, deparei-me com dois caranguejos a dançar "break dance".
Não tinham, sinais de vida mas ainda assim, e dado que era uma espécie muito diferente dos que normalmemnte encontramos, apanheios para observar com mais detalhe.
Embora se comportassem como estando mortos, reparei que as suas mandibulas mexiam.
Vai daí, meti-os num balde que me acompanha sempre, água fresca e deixei-os à sombra da sombrinha.
Passadas duas horas fui ver...estavam vivos.
A espécie em causa é o Parthenope macrochelos.




Só mais um pormenor:
Foi na praia de Manta Rota há cerca de 1 mês e meio.

----------


## Ricardo Magalhães

Muito bom este projecto, 
por curiosidade o que se passou com os curais? não se deram bem?
Continua sem refrigerador?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Carlos.
Alguma novidade por ai? Como esta  o aquario....
Noa deixes morrer o post.

----------

